# ActiveFlora substrate?



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone else used this stuff?
Activ·Flora™ Planted Aquarium Substrate by World Wide Imports Ent., Inc.
I tried searching for it on here but couldn't come up with much. 
I've ordered in a 16lb bag of the stuff as I found it available through one of my vet suppliers for work, the price was good so I thought I'd give it a try. I'm thinking of using it in my 8g biocube (yes, the world's slowest planted tank build, it's currently running as a marine QT tank lol) with any extra being tossed into my 65g. I ordered the black stuff.

If I can somehow mod the filter intake I'd like to keep either shrimp or pea puffers and live plants. It says it won't change the ph?

Any opinions?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

... No One? Oh well, I will see how it goes when it gets in


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very, very cloudy. Just put it in an hour or so ago, hope it clears soon. It's like mud.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never seen the stuff personally, i have seen the odd add here and there. Seems pretty similar to flourish in my opinion.

I'm sure it would clear up fast... how much did you pay for a bag?

I think if i was even intersted i'd go with the floracor black.

It's like mud???? based on the pictures on that website it looks like.. flourish.. just small type rocks... but you say mud eh.. interesting


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll take a pic, it's much clearer now. From the website I thought it would be like fine/mixed gravel but yes, it's like sandy mud. I got it thru my wholesale pet supplier so I think I only paid like $15?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

that stuff looks as fine as silt, will be nice for rooting foreground plants, but likely will cause a plume of muddy water like flora base does when you uproot something


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh yes, it is messy.... but it's in there now! We'll see how it goes lol.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

o yea i see now.. i'm surprised how fine it is....

is that the floracor black ?? 

15$ ... not bad at all.. you should see the prices here in calgary... 46$ for a bag of anything really


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

yes, it's the floracor black - the picture makes it look a lot bigger


----------

